# %%post your favorite models%%



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

thought id make a topic to see what your favorite models are.lets see who gets there props.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 16, 2009)

One of my favouriites ive built! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's two of my favorite builds that i hav built....so far :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: MY FAVORIT!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 28 2009, 09:34 PM~14032529
> *:biggrin:  MY FAVORIT!!
> 
> 
> ...


YUP, I was gonna try and post yours up on here. Glad you did it already.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 28 2009, 11:34 PM~14032529
> *:biggrin:  MY FAVORIT!!
> 
> 
> ...



X3


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

LOOKS BAD ASS IN PERSON!! i like this that 63, and the west coast custom 300c replica as well. 








as far as my builds...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 28 2009, 10:34 PM~14032529
> *:biggrin:  MY FAVORIT!!
> 
> 
> ...



one of my favorites too :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANKS GUY'S!! I LOVE THE 300 TOO!! SEEN IT IN PERSON AND ME LIKEDEDEDED IT!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

MY FAVORITE 


































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

here is my fav..it was built by mini


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MY FAVORITE ONE IS MR. BIGGS 300 RIG


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

a couple of my favorites


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

My favorite  .


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MY FAVORITE


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

can everyone post up who built model when posting unless u built it 


lots of nice rides


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 29 2009, 12:34 AM~14032529
> *:biggrin:  MY FAVORIT!!
> 
> 
> ...


  ONE OF MY FAVES TOO.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

so far alot of sweet rides 
i will put a few of mine soon
i like mr.1/16th 63 impala


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This _was_ my favorite...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

heres mine!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

^^^^^ Shannon's Chevelle & Mr.Biggs 300 Semi are two of my favs for sure.

As far as my builds go.......

























Here are a few other build from other people that are killer in my book.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i think all your rides are my favs. but for my own they are these


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

my favorite build of mine 










or this one


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Here are my two favorite. :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres some of my favorite builds.... Both are replica's of real cars!

Real car










My replica (alomost complete). Sold to the owner of the real car.










Next one up TIMELESSCLASSICS 64 (Wilson)



















As for other people's builds, just got to many to narrow down. Everyone has their own unique stlye....


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

so many awesome builds show up on this site. just have to say nice work to everyone. here is my s10 built for minitruckin magazine's first model buildoff. tons more pics in my photobucket.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice builds inhere Homies 

Two of my late builds.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

HERES A FEW OF MY PERSONAL FAVES MADE BY ME


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 1 2009, 04:07 AM~14059296
> *Nice builds inhere Homies
> 
> Two of my late builds.
> ...


what year is that pink truck ?


----------



## TBK1 (Dec 20, 2007)

here's my favs i built.....














1/18 scale diecast.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2009, 11:54 PM~14058265
> *Here are my two favorite.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HHHHAAAA YEAH!! MY FAVORITS TOO CARNAL!!


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

BAD ASS TOPIC!


----------



## 26cruiser (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jun 1 2009, 04:11 AM~14059309
> *HERES A FEW OF MY PERSONAL  FAVES MADE BY ME
> 
> 
> ...



Anybody know where to get one of them big body kits? Do they just sell the body and u gotta scavenge for yur own parts or wasssup????


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 2 2009, 08:15 PM~14077200
> *what year is that pink truck ?
> *


1975 Homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ONE OF MY FAVES AND STILL THE PROUD OWNER!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

built by :stilldownivlife!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 3 2009, 03:38 AM~14080180
> *1975 Homie
> *


is it a cheyenne ?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 3 2009, 07:09 AM~14080927
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thanks bro glad you still have it :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

3 fav. that i've built....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 3 2009, 03:36 PM~14085481
> *3 fav. that i've built....
> 
> 
> ...


yo pink86 that 58 is exzactly what i picture when at a lowrider show. bigg props on it bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES MY 4 FAVORITE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 8 2009, 01:41 AM~15596417
> *HERES MY 4 FAVORITE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 DAMN THOSE LOOK CLEAN AS FUCK AJ


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i think some of my favorites were 
mr.biggs semi,










1/16th impala,









biggc monte carlo,









minidreams regal,









and these were a couple of mine


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Def. Mr. Biggs Semi:










Also of course anything Mini builds.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2009, 10:54 PM~14058265
> *Here are my two favorite.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 29 2009, 04:58 PM~14040318
> *MY FAVORITE
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought this was one of the baddest 67's on impala fest.. and this is one of my fav's








mc562








ibuildmyown's 67 is one bad ass low rod! i will be back with much more..
(dont worry none of them built by me)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Biggs has that black 62 wagon,,i am completly in love with that car.
i dont have photo's of that.








(modelman)








([email protected])








(big Nate PE#1) I have always loved this Nomad..








(chevyimpalas) dont get me started on glasshouse's this car jump off the screen to me on glasshouse fest, when i first saw it..I knew I was sprung...it just has a clean 
elegant presance..you know that kind of beauty that has to prove nothing to nobody because she know's she's bad?
also I cant pull the picture's (but I tried) Kjkj87 had a pink like patterned out 67
impala,,,check his thread..He painted it long before he painted (Caldera) for me.
(Caldera) is the orange patterned out 67 impala that I have. that has always been one of my favorite builds...along with a red 57 Nomad done by kjkj87,,,
and one more then I leave it alone and try to get some work done...








(lowrollinjo$h) i wont let them foreget your effort! you came out like an assassin
on this car......(sniper shot to the head) killed um baby! that's how the hydro see's it!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

my favorite by far & still adding to it..

















and i finished one lol


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

my fave would be dressed to kill by armando 



























[/quote]


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

my fav...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I could not leave today without mentioning the jay man.
(Jevries) took the detail game, put it together with the hoppin game. and broght the world a whole on whole new level of modeling! I call it M.I.T. hydraulics.
Nowone is ever the same, after seeing, THE REAL DEAL 64!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mazdagt1_@Nov 8 2009, 03:27 PM~15599572
> *my fav...
> 
> 
> ...


this thing is a beast! I guess this car dont have to worry about hydraulic tickits..
I like it. it's a bad ass car.


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

lol thanks man ya instead of hydro tickets he needs to worry bout noise and speeding violations lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

that okay buy me  as long as it's not a George Jetson save the planet,
hybrid car, were cool!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 29 2009, 05:58 PM~14040318
> *MY FAVORITE
> 
> 
> ...


 Dame ! This is one Bad Ass Ride. Who's Built this ??.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

One of my favorite builds I did a few years ago.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Nov 9 2009, 08:56 AM~15606155
> *Dame ! This is one Bad Ass Ride. Who's  Built this ??.
> *


Mc562 built that..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Nov 9 2009, 09:20 AM~15606344
> *One of my favorite builds I did a few years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


that is bad,,,


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

My favorite right here built by CNDYBLU66SS


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 8 2009, 12:59 PM~15598294
> *Biggs has that black 62 wagon,,i am completly in love with that car.
> i dont have photo's of that.
> 
> ...


thanks Hydrohype for the comps on my 74 glasshouse! gil


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 10 2009, 04:02 AM~15617541
> *that is bad,,,
> *


yeah! this is one bad ride Don build real clean and super detail.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Nov 10 2009, 01:56 PM~15622389
> *thanks Hydrohype for the comps on my 74 glasshouse!  gil
> *


  this is a cool thread...


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 10 2009, 04:01 AM~15617536
> *Mc562 built that..
> *


 Thanks that paint job is SWEET


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Nov 10 2009, 04:52 PM~15623665
> *yeah! this is one bad ride Don build real clean and super detail.
> *


 Really liked your Glass house too Gil.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 3 2009, 09:36 AM~14081149
> *built by :stilldownivlife!
> 
> 
> ...


  i thought that build was so plain and boring 

:biggrin: thanks though i feel honored 

my favorite build of my own would be this 64 - kinda how i want to do my 1:1 

































i have a fav from just about every builder on this site but the one that leads the pack to me is truscale's blueprint :yes: the paint,wires,interior and just over all detail add up to a classic 
i would put up pics but im not sure how to post other peoples pics :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i picked that 4 because it was so fawkin clean! So traditional and everything, perfect stance....i just love that car


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks man feels great to have someone else post up your stuff :thumbsup:

i figured how to get up the pics of truscales bluprint :wow: this car is art :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 11 2009, 06:17 PM~15637441
> *thanks man feels great to have someone else post up your stuff :thumbsup:
> 
> i figured how to get up the pics of truscales bluprint  :wow: this car is art :yes:
> ...


make's you stop, and take a deep breath...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

these are my fave's that i built.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Nov 9 2009, 08:56 AM~15606155
> *Dame ! This is one Bad Ass Ride. Who's  Built this ??.
> *


THANKS HOMIE I BUILD THIS RIDE THANKS AGAIN


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

heres my top 4

63 built by harbor area phil, painte dby DR DUEM









39 master built by dodgerblue62









purple regein









gseeds camaro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

come on folks, this is gettin good...keep em coming!


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

56 2-10 delray viper running gear!
Custom build chassis opened trunk etc.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Nov 12 2009, 11:03 PM~15652004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this guy has a wicked affection for horse power!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey look at that


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

My favorite!! :wow: Just unreal!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2009, 11:48 AM~15619491
> *My favorite right here built by CNDYBLU66SS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  honored bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

great thread..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 11 2009, 06:17 PM~15637441
> *thanks man feels great to have someone else post up your stuff :thumbsup:
> 
> i figured how to get up the pics of truscales bluprint  :wow: this car is art :yes:
> ...


 :0 :wow: one of these days ill get my shit down that good... doubt it but its a lifelong dream! just too clean!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

As far as my own builds, this has got to be my favorite so far....
Maybe its because I love 67's with a passion, or because I was goin through some personal shit and had to take it out on some plastic, but I absolutely love this fuckin car...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here is one of my favorite by PANCHO1969 ...


























































































































[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X-2 ^^^^^ :thumbsup: sick work pancho !!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 2 2011, 06:16 PM~19771031
> *My favorite!! :wow: Just unreal!!
> 
> 
> ...


MINES TOO :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

gseeds camaro








[/quote]
thanks bro for putting mine on your list :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> Here is one of my favorite by PANCHO1969 ...


 great call.. i always liked Garys camero too.. 
but had a weekness for his hardtop 62..

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 2 2011, 07:16 PM~19771031
> *My favorite!! :wow: Just unreal!!
> 
> 
> ...


agreed seeing this up close is crazy. i swear i still think it'll start up and run :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

These are not my models but my favorite at the model show yesterday. Mates name is JJ He said I will be able to take better pics and some of his other builds to post on LIL. 

I never thought for a tuner to be so radical.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

as far as mine 




my all time favorite


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:T uffin: T uffin: T


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*here is my favorite,,my 63 impala*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

great choice !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

crenshaw magraw said:


> heres my top 4
> 
> purple regein


thanks for compliment.


car is sitting here in office and not too long ago cleaning lady had bright idea to clean them even though they have instructions to not touch cars on display shelve. short story she dropped it, broke a wheel off, chipped paint, trunk came unhinged so on so on..will redo hopefully soon.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup ray sucks about the caddy I'm sure it'll be back even better :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HERE'S ONE OF MY FAVORITES ''BETTY PAGE 58''


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HERE'S ANOTHER OF MY FAVORITE ''LIGHTER SHIT OF BROWN''


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Like that deuce!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

That monte is nice piece of work


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

THESE ARE SOME OF MY FAV. IVE BUILT


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

damn gil, thats some nice plastic:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

Zed


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

Zed


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

To be honest, any build that gets completed is a favorite of mine.  Keep on buildin'!!! :h5:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

I cant pick just one of mine, so these are all my favorite...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Let's see sOme more pics of that blue 62!!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Let's see sOme more pics of that blue 62!!


Where you see a blue 62 at?:squint:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Slowridingmike said:


> Where you see a blue 62 at?:squint:


I think he means Zed's


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

zeds.... like 3 posts up


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> zeds.... like 3 posts up


Oh, I'm at work so it red x's pics from non supported sites.. lol


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

FEW OF MY FAVS. 68 VERT "EL CUCUY"

















39 CHEVY 4 DOOR "GANGSTERS PARADISE"

















66 VERT "GOLD RUSH" HOPEFULLY ILL FINISH SOMETIME


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow.

Just wow.

This thread delivers the good stuff.

Im a huge fan of Regalistic,G Seeds,Pancho,Minidreams,Latin Skull,Tonioseven....A few others I forget.

BUT Im still partial to ANYONE that even finishes a build!!

Goood shit.


----------

